# Kind of took a gamble here, what do y'all think?



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I just sold my beloved Stubben Siegfried because it was too big for me. I was planning on spending about the same amount of money that I sold it for to replace it with another Stubben when I ran across this on Ebay. It's a Beim Kloster Schonthal Sattlerei which I had never heard of but after a little digging, I found out they were bought out by Courbette in the late '70's. I've also read of people comparing them to the Stubben. The kicker was that the person who listed this saddle knew nothing about saddles period. It was listed by a guy who usually sells computer parts and said he came across it at an auction. He didn't know what size it was, how to measure it, or what a billet is. But he only wanted 169.00 shipping included buy it now. So I went for it, not knowing whether it would fit or what shape the billets were. I figured if it didn't fit, I'll just put it back on Ebay. Well it arrived today and wow! Billets are perfect, it's a 17" which is what I needed, and all it needed was some major oiling! I spent all afternoon oiling it and all i need now is a clean horse. It rained here the other day. I am soooooo excited. What do y'all think? Was it a decent deal? It's not a Stubben and it's actually a Trenck D which is a dressage saddle but I'm just riding flat work right now anyway so I think I'm going to keep it. I actually walked away with a little left over after selling my Stubben! Woohoo! Oh and did y'all know Courbette is out of business too and Stubben took over their inventory to liquidate it? I emailed Courbette to find out this saddle's age and Stubben emailed back to my surprise and said they couldn't help me because they didn't have access to Courbette's old records. I had no idea Courbette was history too.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

looks like a very nice saddle to me-I think you got a screaming deal!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

You did great! The Kloster Schonthals are lovely saddles (if you like German saddles, that is), and they're usually pretty expensive. This one looks like it's in beautiful condition (has it been used at all?) and you did a great job bringing the leather back to life.

I'm curious. Have you sat in it? How is the balance? I've always heard they're as nicely balanced as the Stubbens and Passiers, but I've only sat in one that's too small for me, so it was hard to tell.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

freia said:


> You did great! The Kloster Schonthals are lovely saddles (if you like German saddles, that is), and they're usually pretty expensive. This one looks like it's in beautiful condition (has it been used at all?) and you did a great job bringing the leather back to life.
> 
> I'm curious. Have you sat in it? How is the balance? I've always heard they're as nicely balanced as the Stubbens and Passiers, but I've only sat in one that's too small for me, so it was hard to tell.


If it's been used, it definitely wasn't used hard or it's been forgotten for a long time. It was VERY dried out. It did have the usual wear marks from the leathers but oiling it took care of that. I rode it today for the first time. Having ridden in two different Stubbens, I have to say if I didn't know better, I'd think this one was a Stubben. It has that same kind of harder seat and wide round cantle and it does place you in a nice position. It is a dressage saddle so it rides different from the AP's that I'm used to but I do like it. Something different. For that price, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you like it and if it fits your horse, you made out like a bandit on that transaction!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That is a very nice saddle. And, I much prefer a close contact dressage saddle. I really dislike the saddles with huge thigh blocks. This is as big a knee roll as I like.











Excuse the "bib" stock tie. It was hot as Hades that day.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

What a lovely picture. I do like the close contact. This saddle isn't quite as close as the one in your picture. Yours looks soooo comfortable. I've ridden in a Crosby that is even closer contact than this Beim Kloster Schonthal. I have to admit I might have liked it a little more. And this one is currently slick as snot but that may be my fault. LOL! But like I said, for the price, and knowing what I know now, it's definitely a keeper. I just LOVE reviving old saddles and then be able to use them, especially English saddles. I wonder about what all they've done and seen.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Many moons ago in Germany I had the same saddle in black
Sold it when I switched to western. I wish I wouldn't have. Kloster Schoenthal made very good saddles!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> That is a very nice saddle. And, I much prefer a close contact dressage saddle. I really dislike the saddles with huge thigh blocks. This is as big a knee roll as I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly why brown tack needs to make a big comeback. You, your horse, tack, everything, it looks SO classy. I love your pics, Allison!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, thanks! I wonder if I would have enough courage to wear my brown boots, too. Maybe at the lower levels....


----------



## moking (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think I've ever heard of this brand


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm... Courbette sent me information on my 1980 Felsbach AG/Courbette Husar saddle. This brand is Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal and was bought out by Courbette in 1976. However, saddles made between 1976 and 1984 have a Courbette plate and a Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal or Felsbach AG logo on their billet protectors, and the nailheads are uncolored. I sent them the serial number on mine, and they told me that it was made in 1980 in their Swiss factory. Of course, mine is not quite as old as this one and is both a Courbette and a Felsbach AG. As far as I know, Courbette is still in business though. 

All I can tell you about the age is that if it does not have a Courbette plate as well, it was made before 1976.

Did you send them the number on the saddle or was that information provided?

Good luck!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

bonyroany said:


> Hmm... Courbette sent me information on my 1980 Felsbach AG/Courbette Husar saddle. This brand is Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal and was bought out by Courbette in 1976. However, saddles made between 1976 and 1984 have a Courbette plate and a Sattlerei beim Kloster Schonthal or Felsbach AG logo on their billet protectors, and the nailheads are uncolored. I sent them the serial number on mine, and they told me that it was made in 1980 in their Swiss factory. Of course, mine is not quite as old as this one and is both a Courbette and a Felsbach AG. As far as I know, Courbette is still in business though.
> 
> All I can tell you about the age is that if it does not have a Courbette plate as well, it was made before 1976.
> 
> ...


Yea, the Kloster Schonthal name is the only thing on this saddle. It's on a plate under both sides of the skirt as well as the billet covers and the nail heads. I knew they had been bought out by Courbette in the late '70's which is why I contacted them through their website which gave no clue that Stubben is involved. That's why I was so surprised to get an email back from Stubben after contacting Courbette. They said all they could tell me was that the 1 after the serial number meant I had a 17" tree which I already knew so no help there. This is a pic of the billet cover. Maybe someone would like to dig a little for me. I LOVE old saddles and just like knowing what they've been through. When did you contact Courbette bonyroany?


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> Yea, the Kloster Schonthal name is the only thing on this saddle. It's on a plate under both sides of the skirt as well as the billet covers and the nail heads. I knew they had been bought out by Courbette in the late '70's which is why I contacted them through their website which gave no clue that Stubben is involved. That's why I was so surprised to get an email back from Stubben after contacting Courbette. They said all they could tell me was that the 1 after the serial number meant I had a 17" tree which I already knew so no help there. This is a pic of the billet cover. Maybe someone would like to dig a little for me. I LOVE old saddles and just like knowing what they've been through. When did you contact Courbette bonyroany?
> 
> View attachment 123352


It was earlier this year, in May. I sent it to [email protected]a.com, because that's the address they gave me on this website: Courbette Saddlery Company, Inc. Contact Information


----------

